# Well cr@p :(



## Paul33 (29/2/20)

Just a late night moan and groan...

I just dropped my shogun mod and the door broke and the drip tip on my gear now has a lekker dent in it. 

the other day I dropped my billet box and had to search for the doors after they exploded off when it hit the ground. 

early onset arthritis just sucks. I drop everything all the time. 

moan over

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Resistance (29/2/20)

Paul33 said:


> Just a late night moan and groan...
> 
> I just dropped my shogun mod and the door broke and the drip tip on my gear now has a lekker dent in it.
> 
> ...


Dropped my mod too today while visiting someone and ran all over the house the get the pieces to the mod and just said sorry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (29/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Dropped my mod too today while visiting someone and ran all over the house the get the pieces to the mod and just said sorry.


At least I was in my own house so no one to apologize too.

scared the crap out of the cat though...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (29/2/20)

Paul33 said:


> At least I was in my own house so no one to apologize too.
> 
> scared the crap out of the cat though...


I suffer from cramping in the hand which gets worse in the winter maybe arthritis, not sure i'm a typical man who just doesn't do doctors, while being good at telling everyone else they should get that checked out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/3/20)

Welcome to the club, I don’t drink or vape lefty after the last coffee incident where I nearly burned down the family farm with a cuppa to the lap, I felt so cheap though as I undressed myself in record time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to the club, I don’t drink or vape lefty after the last coffee incident where I nearly burned down the family farm with a cuppa to the lap, I felt so cheap though as I undressed myself in record time.


I hear you. Left is way worse than the right but the right is catching up quick. 

I’m gonna have to bubble wrap my mods I think.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (1/3/20)

Crawl everywhere you go, that way, if you drop something, it'll just fall over

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/3/20)

There you go. Problem solved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrDeedz (1/3/20)

Time to cue now brother lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/20)

MrDeedz said:


> Time to cue now brother lol


I hear you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (1/3/20)

sorry to hear dude, that sucks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Anthony Richardson (1/3/20)

Paul33 said:


> Just a late night moan and groan...
> 
> I just dropped my shogun mod and the door broke and the drip tip on my gear now has a lekker dent in it.
> 
> ...


can relate, dropped two of mods and completely broke both the drip tips, luckily I use RDA's so no glass to worry about, but still a really cr@ppy feeling, especially seeing that I have to use my one and only 510 drip it on a RDA, and IMO it just looks wrong.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/20)

Anthony Richardson said:


> can relate, dropped two of mods and completely broke both the drip tips, luckily I use RDA's so no glass to worry about, but still a really cr@ppy feeling, especially seeing that I have to use my one and only 510 drip it on a RDA, and IMO it just looks wrong.


This is my problem, I only have 810’s lying around, no 510’s at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/3/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> There you go. Problem solved.



Yeah my clumsy ass will still find a way to drop these into a million pieces

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (1/3/20)

Paul33 said:


> Just a late night moan and groan...
> 
> I just dropped my shogun mod and the door broke and the drip tip on my gear now has a lekker dent in it.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your medical condition @Paul33. Just wondering ... have you been tested for diabetes? Loss of feeling in the fingers is one of the consequences if glucose levels are not controlled.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/20)

Hooked said:


> Sorry to hear about your medical condition @Paul33. Just wondering ... have you been tested for diabetes? Loss of feeling in the fingers is one of the consequences if glucose levels are not controlled.


Thanks @Hooked bit definitely not diabetes. 

I’ve made peace with it so I just deal with on a day to day basis now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (1/3/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> There you go. Problem solved.


On a series note a featherweight device like the wye for example would be the best bet, it almost floats to the floor it's that light!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (2/3/20)

Had a Smoant battle star few years ago, that thing was almost in-destructible. Try and get a Rincoe Manto S, Made from a super light plastic material and can take a beating too, u can get one for under R500 brand new. Just traded mine last week, started MTL vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marechal (2/3/20)

Paul33 said:


> Just a late night moan and groan...
> 
> I just dropped my shogun mod and the door broke and the drip tip on my gear now has a lekker dent in it.
> 
> ...


Let me guess, nothing broke on the BB when you dropped it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/20)

Marechal said:


> Let me guess, nothing broke on the BB when you dropped it?


Nothing at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------

